# skull



## Tleilaxu (Oct 21, 2003)

I have come across a clean deer skull, and thought that it would look cool in my tank. Should I do the bleach bath, then add it or not add it at all? I don't want my p.h. to get screwed up or water fouled? Has anyone done this?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

boil it


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Bone has calcium carbonate in it. Therefore, it can potentially raise your pH and increase the hardness of your water. If you do decide to use it, I would boil it (like JeffLo said) and possible coat it with a non-toxic clear coat to prevent anything from leaching into the water over time.


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

That would look pretty cool, take a pic and post it when its in your tank.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

alot of people on this site have skulls in there tanks and it looks sweet


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

what is a non toxic clear coat (donh said somthing about it) can you get it a the local hardware store?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

click me...for skull picture

yes you can find it clear-coat @ your local hardware store...but even with the the coat..the water will evntually eat away at the skull....but it is a nice temporary addition


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> click me...for skull picture
> 
> yes you can find it clear-coat @ your local hardware store...but even with the the coat..the water will evntually eat away at the skull....but it is a nice temporary addition


 That's a SwEeT Tank there thePACK!








Very nice.The skull is cool.
Later
Eric


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

mechanic said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > click me...for skull picture
> ...










thanks


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

"yes you can find it clear-coat @ your local hardware store...but even with the the coat..the water will evntually eat away at the skull....but it is a nice temporary addition"

Not entirely true....If you coat it well with water tank sealent you won;t have any problem...You know the stuff they seal water towers and trougths with....most are a 2 part mix.


----------

